# 25mm tires?



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

I put my 25mm tires on my EP less than 2 mm of clearance on the front fork.  Just don't get it. Anybody else running 25's. What brand please.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Do not ride it. I rode my 'Nago one time back when I got it with a 25mm rear, Vittoria Rubino I think it was. Did a short ride on it and clear coat gone from the rear carbon from tire rubbing. Not worth it really. I had the same 2mm or less clearence as you do. When you turn, lean into a curve or sprint the tire will contact the fork.


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Gp 4000?*

This tires look big for a 23 mm. Anybody running them.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Got the GP4000s in 23mm on my C50 if that helps


----------

